#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  World's Best Guitar Player!!!!

## Assassin

If like Rock music, Guitar is a soul of it. Amin Toofani with amazing skills at Harvard plays a guitar, proves him, He is one of the best guitar player. I'm sure He draws your attention by his superb play using his guitar.

----------


## Bhavya

> If like Rock music, Guitar is a soul of it. Amin Toofani with amazing skills at Harvard plays a guitar, proves him, He is one of the best guitar player. I'm sure He draws your attention by his superb play using his guitar.


Amazing talent, Thanks for sharing this video Assassin.

----------


## Medusa

wow it's amazing his fingers make me go crazy. the funny starting also i liked very much that continuous part. :love:  Really he's the world best guitarist.

----------

